# Our first snow in Nebraska



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

We finally got our first measurable snow here in Northeast Nebraska. About 6". It is also the first time I got to try out the new snow pusher. Hope the rest of the country was able to get something out of this storm. Sorry, no action shots of me pushing snow. I couldn't convince the wife to get up and come into town with me to take the photos.


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW thats what the white stuff looks like. Hmmm My daddy used to tell me stories of a thing called snow when i was a yungster. But here in Maine its a fairy tale lately....LOL

K send some of that stuff here. In need. its habit forming....LOL 
Nice rig...


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

It's funny, this year whenever they have been calling for a bad snowstorm it never happens. We ended up getting rain or ice. This time they had it downgraded to a 20% chance for snow for Saturday and Sunday with accumulations of no more than a 1/2 inch each day. And this was on Friday evening and into Saturday they(NOAA) were saying this. The next thing I know around 9:00 or 10:00 a.m on Sunday they were telling us 5-8 inches. I should just shut my mouth and be thankful we got some snow.


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice amount of snow to get. i would be happy with 5 inches of snow here.....

Right now the ice and rain are at a stand still here in Maine. who knows eye of the storm maybe??? would be nice.....


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

What brand pusher is that?


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

It is a QuickAttach brand pusher. It is their 1st or second year of making them. It is an 8 ft. I am going to make several changes to it regarding the cutting edge and skid shoe adjustment. Other than that it is a very well and heavy built attachment.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Mainer, where you from, good buddy?


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

Fordistough;352842 said:


> Mainer, where you from, good buddy?


Sanford area. border rochester N.H

I see your from the portland area. My wife goes to collage there. The one in the pic.
I love the water front there by the collage. when she is in class we meet by the light house for a light lunch.. AWWW the sweet things...LOL

HOws the snow in portland ? it came to a screaming holt here around 2 nothing since.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice area mainer. my father took his heli training in sanford


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

What size pusher box is on that?


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

It's an 8ft. box. I probably could have gone bigger but I like the smaller size because I drive the skid loader to different jobs and places around town.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

TheOnlyBull, who was your dad's helicopter instructor?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

Jack.... heck if i can remember his last name. was an ex coast guard pilot. 
he killed himself a few years ago. i think they had thier office in the presidential avation hanger


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

theonlybull;353458 said:


> nice area mainer. my father took his heli training in sanford


I live out behind the airport. I own about 10 acres then its another maybe 100 acres strait threw the woods to the airport. I got buzzed alot during hunting season last year. 
No more get in a good spot dam planes kept flying over.:realmad: Real hard to hear the deer coming when there tree top level....


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

His name was Jack McCormick. He did kill him self. Too bad, he was one hell of a guy, and a great pilot.


----------

